# Learning locomotive model #'s: how?



## SRV1 (Nov 14, 2010)

How did you guys learn what all the models were when you see them? Like how do I know when I'm looking at an SD-40? Does that stand for something? Is there a guide that lists them all somewhere? I'd like to learn them all if I could. I don't know any right now so I'm starting from scratch!

Thanks!


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

GP's are General Purpose - typically 4-wheels per truck
I believe (could be wrong) SD means severe duty and are 6-wheel trucks - for heavier freight.

I want to say those terms are for General Motors EMD (Electromotive Diesel) engines.

The numbers -10, -15, used to refer to the horsepower (GP15 had 1500hp), but I'm not sure if that is still the case.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

SRV,

I had a similar question, recently. Check out some of the great links that a couple of guys posted to help identify diesel locos in this thread:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=5252

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## tomustang (Dec 7, 2007)

http://www.amazon.com/Field-Guide-Trains-America-Peterson/dp/0395701120/ref=pd_sim_b_9

Buy this book, you can get it used in very good condition for under $3. It'll be your best choice.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I read the label on the packing box. No box? than it's just a diesel.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I generally Google the loco name. Wikipedia has good articles regarding general descriptions of each. Wikipedia may not be good as a primary source do to its design but it is good for a base to get information.


----------

